# BMW X5 4.4i



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone owned or have any feedback on the above? It would be a pre-facelift im looking at.

(Fuel economy is not a problem)


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

A mate of mine has one, it's a 55 reg so about £200 to tax, not the £450 or whatever it is for a newer one. It's a nice car, very quick for a car of it's size, but very thirsty! He has free fuel from work so not a problem! He's had it for about 3 years now and not had any problems, he's done quite a few miles in it too.

If the thirst isn't an issue, i'd get one!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I had both a 645ci and 545i which had the same engine, but I've not driven the X5. The engine itself is pretty solid, but obviously you'll be visiting the petrol pumps fairly regularly (the best I ever saw on a long motorway run in the 5 was just under 30mpg, and the equiv. X5 will be worse).

Bear in mind, the 4.4l V8 was subject to a recall last year. There was a problem with the seal of the vacuum hose between the pump and the brake servo which caused the servo assist to intermittently fail, leaving you with a rock solid pedal and a brown stain in your pants. BMW will do the work for free, obviously, but if the current owner hasn't bothered to take it in, I'd be asking questions about what else they'd not bothered with.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info,after buying a lemon i will make sure it had full bmw service history so i can call and askthem about any recalls and get an aa inspection or something if needed oh and a warranty! I guess the main horror stories ive heard are with the auto boxes failing on the pre 2004 models.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't comment on the 4.4 version but a guy in work had a 2003 3.0d and loved it. He didn't have any problems as far as I remember and I'd imagine the 4.4 to have less things likely to go wrong being a non turbo engine


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have went from the TT to a 645 same engine 4.4 V8 333bhp i LOVE it

Totally diff league to the TT in everyway but obv much more expensive! The old man has the X5 still along with his other cars and he also loves it! Had no problems thus far BMW didnt quarrel at all over the brake booster and swapped them no problem

Twice the juice but as you say its not a problem so i would say you wont regret the engine as the noise and power is awesome

how much do you have to spend? Although they are great cars for the 4 x 4 market i do think there are better motors! if it was me i would probably buy a range rover sport or Q7 audi over the X5

More expensive but the X6 is the nicest out the lots


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

i dont have alot to spend, maybe around 8k so i will be looking at a pretty early model. its just really hard trying to find the right colour etc but im not in any rush. ideally i would like the 4.6is or 4.8is now that would be 8)


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

well for that budget your defo picking the right 4x4!!! Its a huge amount of car for the money mate it will most likely have the 286bhp engine in one this old but its still fast for a huge car and has alot of luxury compared to anything else you can buy in this category for the cash

I would say you wont regret it so good luck and get a black one 8)


----------



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

Whats up Jen , I had a 58 X5 3.0D was beautiful and a few years ago took out the 4.6Is ! fully loaded ! .. Ok im gonna be the voice of reason ! .. Dont do it .. yes there cheap ! but there stupid money to service/Parts/Tax/MPG is a Joke on them ! unless your driving it like miss daisy them why have you got it in the first place mate :roll: .. Do yourself a Favor and get a nice spec 3.0D ! check out the Torque Ratio between them .. the 3.0D pulls nicely and has a bomb proof HU ! and with a cheeky re-map ! drives even better ! .. 
Just to finish this is just my Opinion mate but the X5 Pre 2007 Is dated now looks old on the road its had its time , also check the X3 Msports cheep as chips and good pulling power ! dont look half as dated with the facelife starting at 2004 

To through a wildcard in for you Jen !  .. 8K .. Go take out a 530D ! makes 8K look and drive like 25K :idea:

PS. To;-Dance A range rover over a X5 ! .. X5 is reliable .. Range rover = Riddled with faults ! As for the New X5 and Range ! If you take them both out the Range looses in every Cat ! .. with a X5 you can least go to the shop and not have something go wrong costing you stupid money .. [smiley=bigcry.gif] .. Ranges look good though thats about it :mrgreen:

GL - Anth


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anth said:


> Whats up Jen , I had a 58 X5 3.0D was beautiful and a few years ago took out the 4.6Is ! fully loaded ! .. Ok im gonna be the voice of reason ! .. Dont do it .. yes there cheap ! but there stupid money to service/Parts/Tax/MPG is a Joke on them ! unless your driving it like miss daisy them why have you got it in the first place mate :roll: .. Do yourself a Favor and get a nice spec 3.0D ! check out the Torque Ratio between them .. the 3.0D pulls nicely and has a bomb proof HU ! and with a cheeky re-map ! drives even better ! ..
> Just to finish this is just my Opinion mate but the X5 Pre 2007 Is dated now looks old on the road its had its time , also check the X3 Msports cheep as chips and good pulling power ! dont look half as dated with the facelife starting at 2004
> 
> To through a wildcard in for you Jen !  .. 8K .. Go take out a 530D ! makes 8K look and drive like 25K :idea:
> ...


The current L322 Range Rover outclasses the X5 in every way, its better offroad, has Bentley standards of interior quality and a ride which the X5 just cannot match and thats before you even mention the unbelievably good 4.4 TDV8 engine 

Some of the earlier L322's (2002-2005) did suffer from electrical faults etc but with them using BMW engines and many BMW electrical parts they throw up similar repair costs to the X5's if you go to independent garages.

I think personally I'd be more inclined to go for a 2002 Range Rover with the 4.4 engine than an X5, they look far less dated and have far more space  
Or how about a bit of a wildcard... The Porsche Cayenne 
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

andyTT180 said:


> Anth said:
> 
> 
> > Whats up Jen , I had a 58 X5 3.0D was beautiful and a few years ago took out the 4.6Is ! fully loaded ! .. Ok im gonna be the voice of reason ! .. Dont do it .. yes there cheap ! but there stupid money to service/Parts/Tax/MPG is a Joke on them ! unless your driving it like miss daisy them why have you got it in the first place mate :roll: .. Do yourself a Favor and get a nice spec 3.0D ! check out the Torque Ratio between them .. the 3.0D pulls nicely and has a bomb proof HU ! and with a cheeky re-map ! drives even better ! ..
> ...


And thats your Opinion and your welcome to it :mrgreen: .. Personally ive had 2 brand new RRS 3.6HST 's and had nothing but problems from the first 1000 miles , go figure , X5 drive like a dream handle great and a Torqued out to the Max for the size little common on the road now as companies love to buy them up for Directors cars etc .. As for the Interior Comparing a Bentley £100'000+ custom hand made insert to the RR's 30k+ is a little uneducated on your knollage of motors :? , Ive owned a Lot of cars and i enjoyed the X5 to brive and be in anyday over my Range , These days i wouldn't have another due to the issues i had with them and ask any owner that loves his car the issues keep coming so have deep pockets if you do go for one , Q7 4.2TDI S Line great .. still not as touch as a mapped 3.5D X5 

Bottom line if i had a 8K budget and you do want a X5 get a 04 high milage 3.0D


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You had a RRS, had nothing but problem so bought another ???????


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anth said:


> And thats your Opinion and your welcome to it :mrgreen: .. Personally ive had 2 brand new RRS 3.6HST 's and had nothing but problems from the first 1000 miles , go figure , X5 drive like a dream handle great and a Torqued out to the Max for the size little common on the road now as companies love to buy them up for Directors cars etc .. As for the Interior Comparing a Bentley £100'000+ custom hand made insert to the RR's 30k+ is a little uneducated on your knollage of motors :? , Ive owned a Lot of cars and i enjoyed the X5 to brive and be in anyday over my Range , These days i wouldn't have another due to the issues i had with them and ask any owner that loves his car the issues keep coming so have deep pockets if you do go for one , Q7 4.2TDI S Line great .. still not as touch as a mapped 3.5D X5
> 
> Bottom line if i had a 8K budget and you do want a X5 get a 04 high milage 3.0D


The Range Rover costs £30k +? it seems your mistaken im talking about the Proper Range Rover which costs from £69k new not the Range Rover sport which is nothing more than a Land Rover Discovery with Range Rover Badging :roll: IMO it has a far nicer interior than the 5 series dash used in the X5 (It actually does have hand crafted veneers  )

It seems your a little uneducated on your "knowledge" of spelling


----------



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> You had a RRS, had nothing but problem so bought another ???????


Was replaced didn't buy another .. Not that has anything to do with this thread at all :roll:


----------



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

andyTT180 said:


> Anth said:
> 
> 
> > And thats your Opinion and your welcome to it :mrgreen: .. Personally ive had 2 brand new RRS 3.6HST 's and had nothing but problems from the first 1000 miles , go figure , X5 drive like a dream handle great and a Torqued out to the Max for the size little common on the road now as companies love to buy them up for Directors cars etc .. As for the Interior Comparing a Bentley £100'000+ custom hand made insert to the RR's 30k+ is a little uneducated on your knollage of motors :? , Ive owned a Lot of cars and i enjoyed the X5 to brive and be in anyday over my Range , These days i wouldn't have another due to the issues i had with them and ask any owner that loves his car the issues keep coming so have deep pockets if you do go for one , Q7 4.2TDI S Line great .. still not as touch as a mapped 3.5D X5
> ...


Sorry about the spelling guess you have one over on me there :roll: .. RRS Are dico's now .. Andy your what is know as a Bellend .. No other term :roll: .. And yes Andy RR Start at 30k onwards but im sure you already knew that as your one of these posters that already knows it all :wink: .. As for your recommendation of a Cayenne have you even owned a car like this do you know how much that is to service [smiley=book2.gif] .. Go away Andrew and stop making snappy little remarks about typos and spelling you petulant little child


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anth said:


> Sorry about the spelling guess you have one over on me there :roll: .. RRS Are dico's now .. Andy your what is know as a Bellend .. No other term :roll: .. And yes Andy RR Start at 30k onwards but im sure you already knew that as your one of these posters that already knows it all :wink: .. As for your recommendation of a Cayenne have you even owned a car like this do you know how much that is to service [smiley=book2.gif] .. Go away Andrew and stop making snappy little remarks about typos and spelling you petulant little child


The Range Rover sport is actually based on the same platform as the Disco 3 and shares the same 4 wheel drive system so yes it is actually the same car under the bodywork

Explain which Range Rover Starts at £30k, do you mean new or used? because as stated the L322 starts at £69k new, the Range Rover Sport starts at £48k and the Evoque £28k. With the used L322's starting at around £8k and used Range Rover Sports starting at around the £15-16k mark

The Cayenne shares many components with the VW Touareg and therefore some parts are cheaper than you'd expect. Servicing costs at independent garages will be comparable with the large V8 versions of the X5 / Range Rover and insurance is the same group as X5 4.6IS 
I think considering the OP has stated fuel consumption and running costs are not an issue then the Cayenne with a large petrol engine is more likely to be an option for them than a diesel X5, a 530 D or an X3 :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

Evoque £28K , 2K out isn't all that bad , Mine was a 58 Plate HST 3.6D loved it for 3 weeks then the Fuel injectors went :x .. Got it back had a Suspension fault 2 weeks later , it was away i had the Demo RRS HST , that had a leaky sunroof ! :lol: .. After all this i got a New motor .. it ran nicely for 4 months then engine Light straight on a fuel sensor error and more as i kept it another 11mths , Swapped for a Q7 4.2Tdi ! .. not a problem .. So ive got a bit of a grudge against Range yeah , But i did love the X5 and still think its the best drive .. Sorry on my bellend comment its been one of Thoughts days today [smiley=baby.gif]

Anth 8)


----------

